# Bertie



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I promised some of you I would post some snaps of Bertie when he arrived, which he did yesterday. He has settled in well already, he is VERY confident and utterly gorgeous as you can see


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooh :001_wub:

Bertie is VERY very cute and gorgeous and ... just awwwwwwwwww!  Looks like he's full of character as well. Me thinks you might have your hands full with this one 

How's the rest of the gang handling their new brother?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Me thinks you might have your hands full with this one
> 
> How's the rest of the gang handling their new brother?


LOL. You are dead right there!. I have never in all my years met such a confident kitten. He slept all of the way back home (160 miles), just waking for some water at the Services. He sauntered in like he owned the joint, ate a hearty meal and then played with his new toys.

I have kept him in a separate room. He did not cry overnight. The other cats met him one to one this morning while I supervised. Bertie largely ignored them all  Darwin is bemused and just watches him, Willow hates him and hisses and growls but she has done that with the others too and will eventually come round. Muffin just body slams him as she does with all other cats, she is just a playful old pudding who likes sitting on laps & other cats


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

BSH said:


> LOL. You are dead right there!. I have never in all my years met such a confident kitten. He slept all of the way back home (160 miles), just waking for some water at the Services. He sauntered in like he owned the joint, ate a hearty meal and then played with his new toys.


Apart from the sleeping bit (I had to listen to crying for 4 plus hours instead ) that sounds sooo familiar :lol:



> I have kept him in a separate room. He did not cry overnight. The other cats met him one to one this morning while I supervised. Bertie largely ignored them all  Darwin is bemused and just watches him, Willow hates him and hisses and growls but she has done that with the others too and will eventually come round. Muffin just body slams him as she does with all other cats, she is just a playful old pudding who likes sitting on laps & other cats


:thumbup: I bet he's ruling the roost in no time though 

Good luck on Saturday  We have a big day too  as we are going to collect our new addition


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Good luck on Saturday  We have a big day too  as we are going to collect our new addition


Oh yes?!!! Do tell!  A new kitten I am assuming? :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Noooo we are adopting a Chinese Crested Powderpuff called Oscar  There are pictures of him over in the doggy rescue section.

I'm saving my last space for a kitty for a few years ... well trying to :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Kev, nothing else to say except truely stunning,, good luck with him, best wishes.......Chris


----------



## Roymundo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh wow he is just absolutely gorgeous!! I am looking for a blue and cream/white bi-colour for my next BSH - can I steal Bertie please because he is just what I am looking for!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh my gawd! He is gorgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeous :001_wub:

No doubt he will break many a judge's heart when the times comes....

PS see you saturday


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Roymundo said:


> Oh wow he is just absolutely gorgeous!! I am looking for a blue and cream/white bi-colour for my next BSH - can I steal Bertie please because he is just what I am looking for!!


Let me get back to you on that one!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh my gawd! He is gorgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeous :001_wub:
> 
> No doubt he will break many a judge's heart when the times comes....
> 
> PS see you saturday


Thanks! The Supreme will be his first outing I think.

See you Saturday!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, beautiful Bertie! I'd forgotten you were getting this little one :001_wub:

You have a seriously gorgeous family of BSH's, I have to admit!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous  Just love that last pic


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

wow gorgeous, i want him


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

aaahh so sweet:001_tt1:


----------

